# Late Hunt on Warwoman WMA



## Gun Docc (Jan 6, 2005)

Howdy folks,

anyone headed up to Warwoman WMA to hunt this weekend ?

I'm headed that way for one last hunt this weekend (Jan 7th - 9th)
figured i would make a weekend of it and camp

TurkeyHunters!!!!
I will return all emails and PMs soon as i'm back round the puter, jest hold on.......lol

Take Care,
Gun Docc


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kill one for me my friend.  It seems I stay busy finishing what you started in the spring, i.e. my house.  Shouldn't be long though so the turkeys better watch out!!!  Good Luck


----------

